# Gewicht > Overgewicht >  Calorieen per week

## Lorenzoo

Hallo

Ik heb besloten mijn calorieen te beperkten tot het aantal nodige. Mijn vraag is of iemand mij dit voorgedaan heeft, en wat die dan zoal at/niet at.

Ik wil AFVALLEN!

----------


## Leontien

Ik let niet zozeer op calorieen, maar ik let erop om minder te snoepen. Alleen in het weekend. Daarnaast sausjes door of bij het eten doe ik in veel mindere mate. Als ik een sausje wil maak ik het zelf, zoals voor de macaroni met gepureerde tomaten. Het heeft mij wel geholpen en daarnaast voel ik me ook fitter.

----------


## Adike

Afvallen is niet allen maar calorieën tellen. Als natuurgeneeskundige, aangesloten bij de Nederlandse Academie voor Eetstoornissen, zou ik je graag in mijn praktijk hebben om te kijken waarom je niet afvalt.

----------

